# I've met a nice boy using Kik!



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

He mistook me for someone else and said "Hey!", I quickly declared my undying love for him (and for various areas of his body), and now we talk regularly. He's very sweet. I think he is an Orthodox Jew, but I'm not sure. He lives is Los Angeles, USA. He has lovely tousled chestnut-brown hair and a nice booty :-S


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

It seems that I've been thrown through a fruit loop...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

AntiAnxiety said:


> It seems that I've been thrown through a fruit loop...


We've all been there, darling.


----------



## plarp (Sep 29, 2014)

wut? =0


----------



## plarp (Sep 29, 2014)

Btw why do ppl like stella artois? it tastes exactly like bud only alot more expensive...


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

nice job he sounds cute

if hes an orthodox jew you should get in on that free milk game 

when i lived next door to hasidic jews theyd give me free milk they got from temple or something because id help them polish furniture and stuff like that

i cant remeber where they got it from exactly i think temple but they were like those tiny milk cartons that youd get in primary school at lunchtime it was really nice


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

plarp said:


> Btw why do ppl like stella artois? it tastes exactly like bud only alot more expensive...


In the UK those lagers cost about the same. I don't think they taste the same. Bud is crisper and lighter. I am not a great fan of Bud and wouldn't buy it. I think Kronenberg is the nicest common lager.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wut


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

orsomething said:


> nice job he sounds cute
> 
> if hes an orthodox jew you should get in on that free milk game
> 
> ...


I could help him polish something.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

gl with all the cam sex


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

What's kik?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Cheesecake said:


> What's kik?


An instant message/chat service. You can get an app for it.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Glass-Shards said:


> wut


I said I met a nice boy so now I will stop sending you private messages containing indecent proposals. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice one buddy! Give him one from me :b


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

nubly said:


> Good luck


No idea who that is so whatever you are trying to say is wasted on me. He looks like a ****, though. Judging by your other posts, it is probably something semi-literate that you are _trying_ to say. This is just like p*****s across the world.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm feeling a little queer tonight.

No, I don't mean that I am cuddling my Jewish boyfriend.

I just mean that I am not feeling well tonight.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

The just-turned 18-year-old Northern Irish transvestite is no longer talking to me on Kik as I declined to meet him for some slap and tickle - he wanted to meet literally within days of first chatting after he saw my "handsome" portrait picture! :-C *I'm not that sort of boy!* He said "he knew a handsome man when he saw one"(!) which flattered me. I tried to make up by complimenting his ***hole photo he sent me (I said it was "pretty"), but... I seem to have blown it. (I don't mean fellatio; I mean "blown it" in a figurative sense.)


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I even offered to buy him the game he wanted if he would send me higher definition *** photos (the unsolicited one he sent was a little blurry as I imagine *** selfies are not easy to capture). I think he has me on ignore now. It just goes to show that wooing twinks isn't that easy. One needs to tiptoe around them using compliments at first - mushy romantic stuff and the "nice eyes" line, offering hugs and a rose (@-->--) - before one can get 'down to business'. I need more practice.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a week's military exercises with the army reserve (TA) coming up next month, too. This is tiresome.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Zack said:


> I even offered to buy him the game he wanted if he would send me higher definition *** photos (the unsolicited one he sent was a little blurry as I imagine *** selfies are not easy to capture). I think he has me on ignore now. It just goes to show that wooing twinks isn't that easy. One needs to tiptoe around them using compliments at first - mushy romantic stuff and the "nice eyes" line, offering hugs and a rose (@-->--) - before one can get 'down to business'. I need more practice.


Haha, high def *** photos in exchange for a game. Seems like a fair trade-off to me!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have asked him not to Photoshop the snaps either as I don't want a cleaned-up *** photo, so to speak.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Homeboy didn't show up?


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Zack said:


> I have a week's military exercises with the army reserve (TA) coming up next month, too. This is tiresome.


Gay boy in the army? that must be tough


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Gus954 said:


> Gay boy in the army? that must be tough


No, but it's hard a lot of the time.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Zack said:


> No, but it's hard a lot of the time.


Hue.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

A captain of infantry sees many young recruits.


----------

